# Rallying Cry!



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Less than a month ago we were getting by on sub-standard phpbb2 software and experiencing frequent server downtimes. Poorly modified and over scripted the site was struggling to deal with the heavy demand. To ensure the future of the site and guarantee its reputation as a "serious" forum the staff conferred and elected to switch over to vBulletin.

We've all had a part to play in the transformation. From pointing out problems, suggesting modifications or giving general advice you've all been a massive help. I'd like to personally thank you all for the nagging. Your expertise in pointing out problems has helped ensure they're ironed out at the earliest possible stage.

It was a long time coming but I'm pleased to announce the completion of the transformation. Its been a long and rocky road but we made it safely to the other end. 

For me this is only the beginning. We now have the tools and opportunity to make a serious online 40k impression. 

We're really lucky on Heresy with the calibre of members we're attracting. As you guys spread the word and invite others to join we're really benefitting as a community. Some guys have been puting in an enormous effort to enhance the online presence of Heresy Online. We've been considering ways to publicise and display their efforts so we can see who to thank.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/referrers.php 

What we ask for now is volunteers. Ambassadors if you will, who'll step up and join together to help promote, recruit and increase the online awareness of Heresy Online.

We've implemented a new usergroup called "Recon" and set up a seperate hidden forum for members to chat and discuss promotional techniques. A group of members willing to go the extra length for the benefit and growth of the forum. (This isn't an elitist area, just somehere for people to discuss methods without detracing from the forums)

Anyone that wants to assist us will gain access to the Recon forum.

Please contact me via PM fo further details or to express your interest in this.

Thanks,


Jez


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

im in! we really need to get people promoting the forums . other 40k and WHF players


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I'd like to help as well. Well, I am helping... but that's not what I meant...

Count me in.


----------



## squadiee (Nov 4, 2007)

I may be a junior member, but I don't mind promoting this site, as I think it is great!

Count me in


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Yeah, anything to help out Heresy! This site is where I get a lot of ideas for my armies!


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks for the fast response guys.

I'll send out Pm's and adjust usergroup settings tonight.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

I will be opening my website in a few weeks. I'll promote Herese-online there if you want.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm definately in. I can do almost anything for the site. I have access to many of my friend's sites and I can promote there.
Anything else you want me to do?


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

The forums up and running now guys. Thanks for stepping up for the site and helping generate what could conceivable push Heresy into the upper tier of Wargaming hobby forums.


Current Recon Officers

bloodhound 
cccp_one 
Dirge Eterna 
Hespithe 
pathwinder14 
squadiee 
wolf. 

If you'd like to join the cause send me a short pm or post up here.


----------



## Brother Shrike (Nov 1, 2007)

I'd love to help. HO is awesome!


----------



## Ezekial Lightning (Oct 30, 2007)

Well i might be new but id love 2 hlp count me in.


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

I'd definitely help out with this. Heresy is pretty much all I browse and I do it multiple times a day, AT LEAST! I spammed about us on warseer on the voting blog.
So, this is like a Street Team for bands? Post flyers, attract members, etc... Totally in, plenty of street team experience.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

No prob Wrath, i'll add you to the usergroup.


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

Not sure exactly what I can do, I don't have much of an online presence but I think this forum is great. I do have a lot of experience doing street level promo for local music, not sure how I could apply that to this though. 

I'll talk to a few people next time I'm at my local store though, I'd have no trouble recommending this site to anybody.


----------



## demon of greed (Jan 20, 2008)

im in i might have only joined a few days ago but since then i havent been on anything else this website has helped soooooooooo much ill tell people at school and other things like put the url on my msn name and on bebo i might make a "myspace" just to promote this sight more cus ive been on a few other forums before i found this one and this is by far the friendliest and in general the best ive seen
:grin:


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Welcome aboard guys. 

I'm sure you'll find plenty of inspirational stuff in the recruitment forum.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Let me know if I can be of any assistance. Heresy's my homepage these days, and it's about all I read. If my trolling other boards to advertise will do us some good, just point me in the right direction. I'm sort of a "fire and forget" recruiter... I've got some experience running forums, so I can probably figure something useful out.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

if you still need people to help out with this...count me in! I did lots of promotional stuff for another forum that i'm involved heavily in: www.godiscussions.com 

its a forum about a 4000 year old chinese board game and all those who play it. my username on there is "devildope" if you want to check it out. 

i've ran ad campaigns and even attended the national Go Congress in Philedelphia last year with a bunch of supporters of the site and together we held some teaching seminars and mini tournaments. 

specifically you can check out this thread: http://www.godiscussions.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4067

its about advertising Go. one that i set up!

hope i can be of service oh fearless leader.

cheers!

the commissar


----------

